# my first pics with D90 (pic heavy)



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As some of you know i got myself a nikon D90 at the end of last year around november, here is my first shots taken with my 24-120 vr lens.












































































































































































the moon shots were taken with my sigma 70-300 lens

hope you like and any comments are welcome


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

You got some really nice pictures in that lot!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good effort. My favourite is the boy with the sparkler.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, got quite a few more but randomly picked these out, my two boys loved the pics of them with the sparklers.

strangely they looked quite crisp on the camera screen but once up loaded they arent as crisp as i thought


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Purple Haze said:


> Thanks guys, got quite a few more but randomly picked these out, my two boys loved the pics of them with the sparklers.
> 
> strangely they looked quite crisp on the camera screen but once up loaded they arent as crisp as i thought


Check your camera settings in the menus to make sure your getting the best quality image. Did you shoot jpeg or Raw. Most pictures can be made even better in RAW.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks

the camera is set to the best image quality, but i am shooting in jpeg


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

some great pics there. the first one is my new Iphone wallpaper :thumb: thanks


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Good effort there, a few won't be as crisp because there is limited light available so the camera will adjust by using a lower shutter speed to allow more light to be captured, side effect is some blur can occur with moving objects.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Danny B said:


> some great pics there. the first one is my new Iphone wallpaper :thumb: thanks


cool:thumb: glad you like
thanks



Shimmy said:


> Good effort there, a few won't be as crisp because there is limited light available so the camera will adjust by using a lower shutter speed to allow more light to be captured, side effect is some blur can occur with moving objects.


Thanks, thats one thing ive learnt from snapping away that in darker conditions the camera takes that much longer to get the shot.

any tips on how to combat this would be much appreciated, obviously a better flash unit would help but i havent got one atm so ive only got the built in flash to play with but find it changes the effects of the shot, it looses its natural feel if thats the right way describing it.


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Purple Haze said:


> any tips on how to combat this would be much appreciated, obviously a better flash unit would help but i havent got one atm so ive only got the built in flash to play with but find it changes the effects of the shot, it looses its natural feel if thats the right way describing it.


Without using a flash your options are to use a tripod to make sure there's no camera shake for those slower shutter speeds. Another option is to buy specific lenses that have larger apertures allowing more light in and faster shutter speeds, depth of field decreases and these lenses of course cost extra £££.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd suggest upping the ISO and get a faster shutter speed. Shoot on manual and look for around 1/60 sec @50mm. This allied to VR if you have it on your lens should prevent blur.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I like the firework shots at the start mate! I wish i hadve tried that but didnt get the opportunity.
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I'd suggest upping the ISO and get a faster shutter speed. Shoot on manual and look for around 1/60 sec @50mm. This allied to VR if you have it on your lens should prevent blur.


thanks i'll give it a go, a few people have said to me to try and keep the iso as low as possible to prevent the pic going grainy

my 24-120 lens has vr on it, i also have a nikon 50mm lens and a sigma 70-300 dg macro lens.

its definatly hit n miss for me at the moment because im still learning what all the different settings do lol, im getting some good shots but also some bad ones, and straingly the ones i thought would turn out good have not been good and the ones i thought wouldnt come out good are ok

@phil thanks mate, it was lucky i went on TP the night before and read a few threads on firework shots and got the correct settings otherwise they could of turned out quite different lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Generally keeping the ISO low is a good idea because as you say high ISO can produce some noise. It's a trade off really and it also depends on what camera you use. But you're using a D90 right, which produces very acceptable pics at higher ISO. Try 800 or so and you should still have acceptable IQ. Even so, if you use 1600 ISO and get noise/grain ect, it can be improved or removed in PP if using RAW.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cool thanks spitfire ill try it out and see how i get on


----------

